
Ask HN: Is there any video conferencing software that has a question queue? - kevinb7
I work on a fully remote team at a company with a large remote contingency.  We use hangouts a lot at work and were lamenting it&#x27;s lack of plugin&#x2F;extension support.  We&#x27;d like to add a way to queue questions so that everyone has a chance to participate in the conversation.  I&#x27;m curious any one knows of any video conferencing software that supports some sort of question queue and&#x2F;or a way to create plugins.
======
dyeje
Have you considered using the chat feature for asking questions? Then you
could just work your way down the chat log.

------
inerte
What do you mean by queueing questions? They are not publicly visible until
someone releases them? They come one by one to the host? They get to some
staging area, visible, but others can chime in? Or something else?

~~~
kevinb7
The questions themselves don't have to be visible, just a list of who's next
when asking a question or making a comment.

------
cimmanom
It’d be pretty easy to build a slack bot for that, and slack has decent
videoconferencing tools.

